# Led intensity help



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

I have an Ocean revive 165w led light and I'm having trouble finding how bright I should turn it up. It's about 26" above substrate and about 10" above water line. Right now my blues come ramp up to 50 and the full spectrum ramp up to 7. Please help if you have experience with leds


----------

